# horse needs in the barn? barn remodel



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

i have two good size barns and was wondering what i will need to do to remodel for a horse.
*how big should the stall be?
*how much water to keep in the stall? (how big a bucket?)
any suggestions, tips, etc. is welcome!
thanks!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

let me add some detail:
one barn is about 20x20 ft. four walls and a roof and dirt floor.
the second barn is in three parts. one for tools, one for kidding stalls, one for milk parlor and milker's sleep area.

they were built for goats but are tall enough for a horse. 
would the horse be good in the barn with the goats or should i have a seperate stall?

thanks!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Standard size is about 12X12 per google. My stalls are a bit bigger than that. I think they can be a bit smaller if you are just using them as shelter in bad weather and the horses are kept turned out. It also depends on the size of the horse. My Haflingers could probably be ok in a smaller stall while a draft wouldn't fit. 

I have five gallon buckets in the stalls and a 30 gallon water trough outside. 

My horses were with goats all summer and didn't have a problem. But then again it depends on the horse. Goats are often used as stall pals to keep a horse company but some horses don't like them.


----------



## RafterS (Jan 7, 2011)

*Goat in the barn?*

:shock:I'm new to this site....but definitely not new to horses.:roll: When I trained race horses at Manor Downs in Austin, Texas, I kept several goats around the shed-row. Many folks don't know this, but a goat helps keep "distemper" down, or non-existent at all. I had a filly, in training, that came to me with "strangles". I isolated her in an off-site barn (very contagious) and got her well. After she was placed in training, she kept getting a snotty nose with a yellow discharge. Which of course, is indicative of an esophageal, or sinus cavity, infection. Now....I've been around the block, a time or three,:shock: but for some reason, I didn't have any goats around. I knew that a goat would help this problem. Anyhow, I bought a goat and threw her in the stall with this own daughter of Loveridge TB. She dried up, almost overnight, and we never had another case of distemper in my 36 horse barn area. Keep the goats around....unless they eat the horse's tails off!:shock::shock:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for the info!
i never heard anything like that.
i think i'll be building on to the side of the existing barn.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are renovating the barn you could go anywhere from the useful, cross ties in a center aisle for grooming, a wash stall, easy water access so pipes that go into each stall with a shut off valve, fans, hay loft, a tack room with heat, barn with a safe heat source. etc etc. 

Nicer stuff that is not needed would be (to me at least) that there is a trough type thingie on either side of the aisle so you only have to sweep to across and not the full length of the barn, then you could use a hose to push out the stuff you swept and collected. Hot and cold water would also be nice. 

Heck I could go on all day, I build my own barn often in my lottery winning fantasies.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

ha ha!!!
ya, mine will be enough but no heat or fans in that barn!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

they should be fine with goats ummmmm for the stalls about 12 by 12 or 14 i geuss ummmm depends on the horse. Make sure you have room for tack so maybe turn part of them into a well designed tack room dont just throw the saddle on the ground anyway for the buckets usually about 5 gallon water buckets anyway make sure that your ready for a horse cause even though you have goats then ya know they are not close to a horse


----------

